# Jazzmaster not possible to switch from Leather Croc strap to Stainless Steel Bracelet??



## TWells (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi guys, I recently bought a Jazzmaster Automatic Chronograph H32596751 with the black leather croc strap. I went to the local AD to inquire about stainless steel bracelets, mainly the brushed/polished Hamilton 5 link "H-Style" 22mm bracelet. I was told that there is not a stainless steel option for my watch because Hamilton put 3 pins in the watches with stainless steel bracelets to make it secure whereas the leather ones only have the one horizontal pin. I was under the impression that the Jazzmaster cases were all the same, aside from the straps. Am I really stuck with the leather strap I purchased the watch with? I was really hoping for a stainless option for the summer. I've attached a pic for reference. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 3th3r (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm not Hamilton strap expert, but what your AD said just doesn't sound right. I can't see any reason why Hamilton would manufacture the cases differently for the strap and the bracelet versions.

This is the bracelet that comes in the bracelet version of your watch, and that I would assume fits your watch:

¡Ú³ÚÅ·»Ô¾ì¡ÛÏÓ»þ·×ÍÑ¥Ð¥ó¥É¥Ù¥ë¥È/¥Ï¥ß¥ë¥È¥ó½ãÀµ¥¸¥ã¥º¥Þ¥¹¥¿¡¼¥ª¡¼¥È¥¯¥í¥Î-H32596131ÍÑSS¥Ö¥ì¥¹¥ì¥Ã¥È¶ä¥·¥ë¥Ð¡¼»þ·×Â¦22¥ß¥êHAMILTONÉôÉÊÈÖ¹æ¡§H605.325.105¡áH605325105¡§ÌÚÂ¼»þ·×Å¹


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Do you mean spring bar? I have a Jazzmaster with stock 22mm, 'H'-type bracelet, and it only has one spring bar. I swap it back and forth with a leather strap without issue. I'm not sure what the AD is talking about.


----------



## TWells (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes, I mean spring bar. She said the stainless steel versions come with 3 spring bars, while my leather version only has 1. This is the "H-type" bracelet I had my eye on, Brent; can you confirm this will fit my 22mm Jazzmaster? I'm very confused about what the dealer is talking about, I would have expected them to be happy to sell me a bracelet.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Three spring bars? I can't wait to see how this thread plays out because it will be a new one for me to see three springbars securing a bracelet to a case. With respect to ADs, more often than not I end up knowing more about the watches they're selling than those who work there, so I tend to take some of their claims with a grain of salt.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

I can confirm that the bracelet version (at least mine) has only one set of lug holes and one spring bar per bracelet end. If you're concerned about fit, send an email to Hamilton, along with your watch reference number, and confirm which bracelet they recommend (some of them may be different due to different case curvatures, despite the same lug spacing).


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> Three spring bars? I can't wait to see how this thread plays out because it will be a new one for me to see three springbars securing a bracelet to a case.


LOL... it would no doubt require a special $1,000 tool from Bergeon to mount and remove three springbars at once. :-d


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Three spring bars? Doubt that..but yeah if you want to be certain, email a swatch service centre to find out.

Sent from my Hongmi


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I've just switched my Jazzmaster square from it's Hamilton leather strap to a generic watchadoo bracelet no problem. I seriously doubt that yours uses 3 springbars or some kind of custom set up. If it looks like a normal set of lug holes you're good to go.


----------



## TWells (Dec 13, 2013)

Update:

So I went back to the local AD this morning, spoke to a different sales person. He told me that since I ordered the leather strap from the factory, I could swap it out for different leather straps, but not the bracelet version. He said it was because the bracelet version came from the factory with the curved endlink (the first link that wraps around the casing) fixated to the case. This doesn't make any sense to me, but I'm no expert.

This is the bracelet I want to buy, I just don't want to order it and have it not fit. I just rolled through 90 pages of the "Let's see your Hamilton" thread, found similiar Jazzmasters with this bracelet, but not the same one as mine. I sent an email to Hamilton via their website but did not receive any response after 2 weeks.

22mm-Stainless Steel Bracelet

Anyone know for sure? Also, what type of tool would I need to purchase to do the swaps myself.

Thanks!


----------



## Kingsley83 (Apr 3, 2013)

TWells said:


> Update:
> 
> So I went back to the local AD this morning, spoke to a different sales person. He told me that since I ordered the leather strap from the factory, I could swap it out for different leather straps, but not the bracelet version. He said it was because the bracelet version came from the factory with the curved endlink (the first link that wraps around the casing) fixated to the case. This doesn't make any sense to me, but I'm no expert.
> 
> ...


I've actually never ordered a bracelet for one of my watches, but I would assume that the curved links are a part of the purchase and would come with one. Correct me if I'm wrong....


----------



## guzzijason (Mar 22, 2014)

I've not had a metal bracelet from Hamilton, but I swap a metal bracelet (with curved ends) with a leather strap on my IWC all the time, and there's really nothing special about it - one comes off, the other goes on. The curved metal ends attach like any other, they just happen to be shaped to fit snug against the case.

I would be stunned to find that Hamilton does this any differently.

__Jason

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## guzzijason (Mar 22, 2014)

Check out this video - the guy already has the bracelet removed, but you can see the curved ends off to the left, along with the spring bars. It appears that the single spring bar both holds the last link of the bracelet, and the curved ends at the same time, so that when the spring bar is removed, the curved ends separate from the rest of the bracelet. The curved parts are NOT fixed to the case, except by the spring bar.






__Jason

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TWells (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks Jason, that's exactly what I assumed. But hearing from 2 seperate sales reps at my AD through me off. I suppose I will go ahead and order the bracelet. If it doesn't fit, they have a full refund policy so no harm done.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

TWells said:


> that's exactly what I assumed. But hearing from 2 seperate sales reps at my AD through me off.


If I was in your shoes I would start giving business to a different AD.


----------



## guzzijason (Mar 22, 2014)

After you get the bracelet on, you should go show it to this dealer. They need to understand that they essentially lost your potential business because of their lack of knowledge.

__Jason

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

guzzijason said:


> Check out this video - the guy already has the bracelet removed, but you can see the curved ends off to the left, along with the spring bars. It appears that the single spring bar both holds the last link of the bracelet, and the curved ends at the same time, so that when the spring bar is removed, the curved ends separate from the rest of the bracelet. The curved parts are NOT fixed to the case, except by the spring bar.
> 
> Broken Hamilton X-Wind Bracelet - Part 1 - YouTube
> 
> ...


That's a very common design feature. The bracelet from my Speedmaster Pro is exactly the same.


----------



## ivan_62 (Jun 29, 2018)

Was the problem solved? 

I now have the same problem with Jazzmaster GMT, AD told me “after consultation with Hamilton” I only have the option to switch between leather straps.


----------



## TWells (Dec 13, 2013)

ivan_62 said:


> Was the problem solved?
> 
> I now have the same problem with Jazzmaster GMT, AD told me "after consultation with Hamilton" I only have the option to switch between leather straps.


Yep, I ordered the steel bracelet from Hamilton directly, and I swap it out several times per year between the leather strap and the bracelet.


----------



## Yolly111 (May 16, 2018)

Your AD is wrong. Bought a Jazzmaster with the metal bracelet (the one you are talking about - H version, polished/non-polished) and definitely one spring bar and will definitely fit on your watch, 100% sure... The curved end links are NOT attached to the watch, but to the bracelet and are removable if you do not want to use them.


----------



## Rbird7282 (Sep 16, 2017)

Yolly111 said:


> Your AD is wrong. Bought a Jazzmaster with the metal bracelet (the one you are talking about - H version, polished/non-polished) and definitely one spring bar and will definitely fit on your watch, 100% sure... The curved end links are NOT attached to the watch, but to the bracelet and are removable if you do not want to use them.


This is correct. I have the same thing and switch back and forth between the bracelet and strap all of the time.


----------



## ivan_62 (Jun 29, 2018)

Ordered H605.326.103 for my GMT and it fits perfect!


----------

